# Anything going on at plo



## Mastercaster (May 13, 2014)

Headed down this evening. Trying to see if the bluefish have showed up in any numbers yet. Also trying to see if anything else is going on. If you don't know I will post what I find out when I get done tonight.


----------



## Tyrik (Jan 5, 2013)

Was there 2 Fridays back caught nice croaker and spot all night from the causeway no blues headed back tomorrow night. Let us know how you do. 

Tight Lines


----------



## budlover1957 (Jan 8, 2015)

Waiting for your report.
Haven't been there in a month.
I was at cape henlopen state park the last 4 weeks.
Let me know how it is at plo?


----------



## Mastercaster (May 13, 2014)

Started out rough. Windy as hell and nothing biting. But as soon as the sun started to set it was on. Caught a ton of croakers a lot of small ones. Kept 9 good ones. 11"+ a few spot which were cut up. Caught 3 bluefish around 14" also caught a legal grey trout (aka weakfish) 15 " and he was caught on fishbites crab flavor. And I was fishing the point bayside as I always do.


----------



## moneyj75 (Jul 30, 2015)

stupid question...what is PLO?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Point Lookout


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

moneyj75 said:


> stupid question...what is PLO?


Only stupid questions are the ones never asked.


----------



## SmbFJ07 (Nov 7, 2011)

what thats awesome! I was there last satruday the weather was amazing fished off the rocks bayside right after coming in....caught 2 Croaker, and nothing else! Place was packed tho!


----------



## budlover1957 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for the report MC. Maybe I'll try there sunday.


----------



## Mastercaster (May 13, 2014)

:fishing:


----------



## Mastercaster (May 13, 2014)

I may be there as well Sunday. If I am there I will be at my usual spot on the point bayside. Funny thing was last night people saw me catching fish so they would come over and fish close to me but they wouldn't catch anything only thing they would catch is an attitude and leave lol. The fish were not in close.


----------



## Humble_Life (Jul 16, 2010)

*Great!*



Mastercaster said:


> I may be there as well Sunday. If I am there I will be at my usual spot on the point bayside. Funny thing was last night people saw me catching fish so they would come over and fish close to me but they wouldn't catch anything only thing they would catch is an attitude and leave lol. The fish were not in close.


Nice report! Thanks


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

I just got back from Plo

I went with my cousin from 4pm yesterday to like 2/3am. 

It was very humid. And the fishing sucked some nuts. 

Firstly, there was a lot of seaweed in the water my line would always have seaweed on it. A rarity at plo. Than there was seaweed beds or snags all over the place right in close. I would hit like 3 walls of seaweed as i reeled it in. It was terrible. Could not find a clear section left or right of me. 

Oh this was at the causeway. 

Many guys at the pier left cause it was too windy and came up to us saying they caught nothing. 

We still managed to catch 7 fat spot. Almost jumbo sized yellow bellies. And 3 13 inch croakers and a few smaller ones. 

Many throw backs. Caught weakfish, whiting, weird patterened fish like mackerel, monkfish, and eels. Some fish were finger fize...

Anyways. Do not use pyramid or frog tongues. Only bank sinkers. Even though the waves were strong, its easier to get those through seaweed. 

Use a strong shockleader /leader cause you will have to drag and pull your hooks from the seaweed or whatever kind of rucus is down there. Lost many hooks and many sinkers. 

We threw spot all night. No blues. 

Honestly i think we caught fish cause we were by seaweed. No one else was catching jack.


----------



## Mastercaster (May 13, 2014)

That's why I fish the point much more current to keep the seaweed moving and I used pyramid sinkers yesterday because it was very windy. I may have just been casting past where the seaweed was not sure but I know I had a nice trip and the fishing was good for me at least . And I had a float rig for the blues because when they first come in usually they do not feed directly on the bottom.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Mastercaster said:


> That's why I fish the point much more current to keep the seaweed moving and I used pyramid sinkers yesterday because it was very windy. I may have just been casting past where the seaweed was not sure but I know I had a nice trip and the fishing was good for me at least . And I had a float rig for the blues because when they first come in usually they do not feed directly on the bottom.


I know the light house is better, but the mosquitoes/flies there are like 5x worse than the causeway. And you still have to trek your stuff a ways from the lot. Tends to be crowded there too. The causeway has a more cleaner civilized feel since its on pavement and the jersey barrier has its purposes as a waist high platform. 

I guess the light house area didnt have any of the seaweed or whatever it was. Who knows. 

One time i pulled so hard a wire leadered hook broke. I feel like seaweed would break before wire.... 

Im still learning but ive tried a blue rig with green floats. I dont think they like the green. I have one with red, might work better. 

And i newly saw the glass minnows from jamcaster. Cant wait to try those.


----------



## Mastercaster (May 13, 2014)

The bugs aren't that bad. And I have a pier and surf cart to carry everything in one trip. And also I seem to have better luck with red floats myself. That's what I used last night and they worked. Also I fish plo on weeknights to avoid the crowds.


----------



## budlover1957 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey. MC should I bring my kayak, since it will be crowded on Sunday on the shore ?


----------



## Mastercaster (May 13, 2014)

Honestly that's up to you. It wouldn't hurt to bring it . There is plenty of shoreline around the park to fish so finding a spot won't be hard. But the good spots will most likely be crowded. I have fished plo since I was a kid. And I have always been able to get a line in the water even with the crowds .


----------



## budlover1957 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks you for the advice MC.
It will be PLO or CHSP Sunday for me.
CHSP always kayak.
PLO never launched.
If I make it to PLO, I'll be in Honda Odyssey (silver)


----------



## Mastercaster (May 13, 2014)

Ok sounds good I may be there if I am I will be in a black Dodge Durango with rims on it. Just look for the surf cart and that's where I will be :fishing:

And no problem on the info I am happy to help when I can


----------



## budlover1957 (Jan 8, 2015)

MC, I just got back from PLO and skunked one 9" and one 10" croaker and 7 blowfish 2-8 PM.
Nobody around was catching anything.
I was looking for black Durango but did not see.
The point was not crowded at all, I guess because it was slow.
Causeway also not crowded.
Well had fun. I might hit CHSP Sunday with my yak.


----------



## Mastercaster (May 13, 2014)

I never made it yesterday. And I believe it was low tide around 915 or so last night. That could be why it wasn't very productive.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

budlover1957 said:


> MC, I just got back from PLO and skunked one 9" and one 10" croaker and 7 blowfish 2-8 PM.
> Nobody around was catching anything.
> I was looking for black Durango but did not see.
> The point was not crowded at all, I guess because it was slow.
> ...


what kind of yak do you have? I've been eyeballing getting a hobie for a bit. I need a pedal system, can't handle paddling.


----------



## budlover1957 (Jan 8, 2015)

I could not afford Hobie, so I went with Eagle Talon from dick's caught at a bargain $400 regularly $600.
Also have Perception Striker angler (bulky and slow) from Dick's.
Accessories cost more than the kayaks.
Fish finder, battery,paddle, vest,seat,Scotty mounts for rods, malone J Style carriers ..........


----------



## Fishxlz23 (Aug 8, 2015)

We caught 3 jumbo croakers and some spot ...... Caught about 15 baby whiting the love shrimp ....... Not to bad but hoping PLO heats up bc were going next week .


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

budlover1957 said:


> I could not afford Hobie, so I went with Eagle Talon from dick's caught at a bargain $400 regularly $600.
> Also have Perception Striker angler (bulky and slow) from Dick's.
> Accessories cost more than the kayaks.
> Fish finder, battery,paddle, vest,seat,Scotty mounts for rods, malone J Style carriers ..........


Check out snaggedline.com all kayak fishing in the area


----------

